# All together now..B~A~C~O~N!



## qgal (Apr 4, 2014)

[ATTACHMENT=1239]image.jpg (7k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=1240]image.jpg (7k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT

[ATTACHMENT=1241]image.jpg (7k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## mossymo (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice work Qgal, looks delicious!


----------



## dave17a (Apr 14, 2014)

Pics did not show up. Had to click the crud with an x on left side. They do look good. You will never go back to stoe bought. Next year you will not have to give as much away. Ha!


----------

